# Best Hairstyles By Body Type: Tall, Petite, Curvy or Busty (PT 1 of 10)



## Aprill (Jul 10, 2007)

Tall &amp; Thin? Don't Go Too Short







Very tall women risk looking like pinheads if they get a super short hairstyle. Leave the boy cuts to the pixie girls (think Wynona Ryder, French actress Audrey Tatou, Natalie Portman, Mia Farrow in Rosemary's Baby).

Some tall women can get away with short hairstyles. The "pioneer" of the pixie cut, Audrey Hepburn, was 5'7" -- quite tall even by today's standards. And if anyone can pull off a short hairstyle, it was her. That said, onscreen, she looked quite petite.


----------



## norfolkchica (Jul 10, 2007)

this one soooo doesnt apply to me lol



cant wait to see the others thanks!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 10, 2007)

Ohh looking forword to some more!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah, i agree with this!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm not sure if I agree with this. I'm 5'9 and had a very short haircut. Actually it was shaved in the back and short in the front. I loved it so much. I didn't look like a pinhead. At least I don't think so





Thanks for posting


----------



## KatJ (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm excited about this one! Let's see how many rules I have broken!!!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 10, 2007)

I actually do agree, I am 5'11" and I have been since 8th grade. I had a short hair cut ONCE AND ONLY once. I looked like a tall skinny boy.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 10, 2007)

i agree thanks for posting


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 10, 2007)

Cant wait to see the ones for curly girls!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 10, 2007)

I think that it is the neck issue that makes some tall ladies look like a pinhead. Very tall ladies with long necks do look rather odd with really short hair, lol


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 11, 2007)

I could agree with this. I am really tall (about 5'11") and I don't ever go with hair above my shoulders. Really short hair may look good on some tall girls, but overall I think it should be longer.


----------

